# Two Worlds -Lehrer



## Hawk2411 (28. Juni 2007)

Kann mir bitte jemand sagen, wo ich die Lehrer für Berserker, Steinhaut und Doppelklinge finde??? 
In der neuen PCG steht zwar, dass sie in Cathalon bzw. im Außenposten der Bruderschaft und in Rovant sind, hab die aber nicht gefunden...
Wär echt ne Hilfe-so langsam wirds doch schwer^^


----------



## Riddick1107 (28. Juni 2007)

Hawk2411 am 28.06.2007 20:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann mir bitte jemand sagen, wo ich die Lehrer für Berserker, Steinhaut und Doppelklinge finde???
> In der neuen PCG steht zwar, dass sie in Cathalon bzw. im Außenposten der Bruderschaft und in Rovant sind, hab die aber nicht gefunden...
> Wär echt ne Hilfe-so langsam wirds doch schwer^^



So weit ich mich noch erinnern kann, gibt es wenn du im Multiplayer spielst in fast jeder Stadt Trainer für alle Fähigkeiten die es gibt!!!!


----------



## Hawk2411 (28. Juni 2007)

Riddick1107 am 28.06.2007 20:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Hawk2411 am 28.06.2007 20:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Schön und gut, ich spiels aber nicht online, weil mein I-net das vermutlich nicht packt. Aber es kann doch nicht sein, dass nur im MP Lehrer sind, die müssten doch genauso auch im SP da rumstehen?!?


----------



## Illrado (28. Juni 2007)

Hawk2411 am 28.06.2007 21:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Riddick1107 am 28.06.2007 20:53 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Halt cathalon bei der krieger gilde die haben auch nen spezielen ansprech dingenskirchen (wie heist das dumme teil?) das rot ist die trainieren da alle musst nur suchen


----------



## WursthautdesTodes (29. Juni 2007)

Illrado am 28.06.2007 21:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Hawk2411 am 28.06.2007 21:24 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




im außenposten, must du dich am eingang rechts halten. tagsüber steht da der lehrer an den palisaden. in der nacht gammelt der irgendwo rum.


----------



## alceleniel (29. Juni 2007)

Hier findet ihr alle Lehrer


----------

